# diet for new sufferer



## Guest (Nov 6, 2001)

I've recently being diagnosed as suffering fromIBS, and require all the help I can get,especially with diet. My doctor lays most of the blame with stress. All replies very welcome.Kind Regards,Eddie O'C.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

I have had fantastic results by following the advise in a book called "Eating for IBS: 175 Delicious, Nutritious, Low-Fat, Low-Residue Recipes to Stabilize the Touchiest Tummy" by Heather Van Vorous (a fellow sufferer). I will tell you what my diet is but I strongly strongly recommend you buy this book. I used to get D attacks about every other day, but since I changed my diet under the guidance of this book, I have essentially been "cured" (i.e., zero attacks). I completely (and I mean completely) avoid the following foods:1. tomato products like spaghetti sauce and tomatoes themselves (I can however eat ketchup)2. raw vegetables (especially lettuce; I do eat small amounts of carrots, broccolli, and cucumbers, but only during meals heavy in fiber like rice, pasta or bread)3. nuts4. fatty food (no butter, no oil, and no fried food of any kind; at restaurants I always ask to have oil and butter eliminated from the dish I order)5. dairy products (no milk, yogurt, ice cream, etc.)- Every morning before breakfast I have one dose of Citrucel (soluble fiber) with 2 cups of water, one Centrum and one Caltrate (600 mg Calcium).- Every evening before dinner I have another does of Citrucel, and one CaltratePlus (600 mg calcium, 200 IU Vitamin D).- Breakfast: two slices of bread with either honey or small amount of jam.- Lunch: turkey/ham sandwich with mushroom and/or small amount of hot peppers (NO lettuce, tomato, oil, vinegar, mayo)- Dinner: Always lots of soluble fiber like rice, pasta, cous cous, potato, or bread. Baked chicken and pork are good. Even hamburger is okay, but I usually eat only 3/4 of the burger and I eat it slowly. I also eat low fat veggie burgers. I can tolerate small amounts of lean steak. The key at dinner is to not over eat! Dessert: small chocolate bar; no fat cookies.Snack: backed potato chips; pretzels.- Drinks: avoid orange juice, lemonade, and soda. I almost exclusively drink either water or ice tea.I hope this helps!Good luck.


----------



## stealthpurger (Nov 15, 2001)

I also picked up that book, and found that it really healped cut down on my attacks. The receipes are easy to follow, quick and taste great. The only problem I have had is finding some of the ingrediants, but you can usually make do. One thing that has really helped me is eating less but more frequently, that way my stomach never really feels empty. Another thing that I have heard about, but not done myself is a tracking diary, this helps you to see what things might contribute to your situation. I know one crucial thing for me to avoid is chocolate, I can handle some de-caf but I haven't gotten around to trying to get red meat back in my diet. Some one had suggested Gluten free is the way to go, but I have foudn that extremely hard to adjust to. Good Luck


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

a lot of the things mentioned in that book as ibs-helping foods actually hurt me. it would be a great idea if you used it as a basis or started from scratch using an elimination diet beginning with bland and clear liquid foods.what bothers me most are preservatives, colorings, dyes, dairy, caffeine, alcohol, meat, dairy, and eggs. i have no problems with fruits, veggies, spicey and hot foods, or pure oils like olive and peanut oil.maybe try whole organic foods- foods without additives. for instance i'm fine when it comes to fruit but if i want to eat applesauce i avoid major brands like motts because they tend to be filled with too many ingredients, dyes, and sugars. insead i opt for a brand that contains only apples and apple juice. if i'm craving brownies or cookies i'll go with a brand like 'vegan decadence' because they are low in fat and contain only natural ingredients- no dyes, dairy, or preservatives. the cereal i eat has only flakes and oat clusters which are flavored with fruit juice and natural vanilla, not sugar, and has no preservatives. sorbet is always a good treat for me







)i hope this helps.


----------



## turbocat (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm new too (actually I've been suffering for 1.5 years but just realized it was IBS) I'd like to try an elimination diet...Where can I find out more info on how to do this? What foods should be safe to eat while I'm 'resetting' my bowels?Thanks and happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Ther's a new cookbook for bowel disease entitled Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle which has been used successfully for I.B.D. . Website is www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com


----------

